# جميع نسخ الاتوكاد (الجزء الثانى) - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم بمشيئة الله اقدم لكم الجزء الثانى من موضوعى عن جميع نسخ الاتوكاد ابتداء من 2002 وحتى 2014 

نبدا باذن الله 


AutoCAD 2011 win32/win64


​





win32

utocad 2011 32 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part1

utocad 2011 32 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part2

utocad 2011 32 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part3

utocad 2011 32 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part4

الكراك
A ACAD 32 *****

win64

Autocad 2011 64 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part1

Autocad 2011 64 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part2

Autocad 2011 64 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part3

Autocad 2011 64 Bits [Final][Full DVD][Multilenguaje][WwW.ZoNaTorrent.CoM].part4

الكراك
A ACAD 64 *****



AutoCAD 2012 win32/win64 



​




win32

AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2012.WIN32-ISO

win64

AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_64bit.part1

AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_64bit.part2

تعليمات التثبيت 

Instructions-64bits

الكراك
xf-a2012-64bits



AutoCAD 2013 win32/win64 









win32

AutoCAD_2013_English_Win_32bit

الكراك
​Licence


win64

AutoCAD_2013_English_Win_64bit.part1

AutoCAD_2013_English_Win_64bit.part2

الكراك
Licence



*Autodesk AutoCAD 2014
*











win32

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win32_-_XFORCE.part1

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win32_-_XFORCE.part2

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win32_-_XFORCE.part3

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win32_-_XFORCE.part4

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win32_-_XFORCE.part5

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win32_-_XFORCE.part6

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win32_-_XFORCE.part7

win64

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part1

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part2

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part3

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part4

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part5

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part6

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part7

Autodesk_-_AutoCAD_2014_-_Win64_-_XFORCE.part8


تحياتى



​


----------



## مصطفي محمد الحصري (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (10 أبريل 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع​


----------



## mohandes_85 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​ مجهود اكثر من رائع​


----------



## freemanghassan (5 مايو 2013)

ماشاء الله عليك أخي ... جزاك الله كل خير .. وألف شكر 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (5 مايو 2013)

من يتسطيع معرفة هذة المشكلة في اتوكاد 2011 64 بت لم استطع تنشيط البرنامج بسبب ظهور هذة الرسالة :-


----------



## freemanghassan (19 مايو 2013)

سهم اليمن2012 قال:


> من يتسطيع معرفة هذة المشكلة في اتوكاد 2011 64 بت لم استطع تنشيط البرنامج بسبب ظهور هذة الرسالة :-
> مشاهدة المرفق 90115



أخي الذي يتضح من الصورة أنك تستخدم **** بإصدار 2012 ، وأنت قلت أنك تريد تنشيط أوتوكاد 2011 ؟؟؟ هذه النقطة الأولى أرجو الانتباه إليها .

النقطة الثانية : هل حرصت عند تشغيل الكراك الصحيح أن تقوم بتشغيله كمسؤول أي Run as Administrator

النقطة الثالثة : لو قمت بعدّ الأرقام التي ظهرت لك بالكراك ستجدها 54 حرفاً ، والمفروض يكون العدد 55 ، حيث إنني أذكر أن الخانة الأخيرة فيها رقم وحيد .. بعد امتلاء الخانات الـ 18 السابقة بـ 3 محارف.

النقطة الرابعة: لا تنسى أخي - قبل إضافة وبعد توليد - كود الكراك الضغط على زر Mem ***** حتى تظهر لك رسالة تفيد بنجاح عملية الباتش ... 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حياك الله


----------



## awgt (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Amr Rabie (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود راااائع


----------



## نميرة (20 مايو 2013)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## kdorrah (15 يونيو 2013)

اخى الفاضل السلام عليكم 
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## انس عبدالله (15 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

أنا حملت أتوكاد 2013 وإشتغل معايا بس لمدة 30 يوم فقط لأني رغم إتباعي لكل الخطوات المذكورة لم يتم التفعيل ؟

إذا أمكن الإفادة لويندوز 64 بت يبقي لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nadahelal (11 سبتمبر 2013)

نفعنا الله بكم واسابكم خير الجزاء


----------



## iaia2100 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
احب اشكر كل شخص شارك فى تجميع هذا الموضوع الهام والضرورى لكل مهندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (29 ديسمبر 2013)

AutoDesk AutoCad 2014 - x64





AUTODESK AUTOCAD 2014 | 3.65 GB
WINDOWS 64BIT
date: March 27, 2013
type: CAD
size: DVD 17x100mb

Description:
~~~~~~~~~~~~

Design and shape the world around you with the powerful,
connected design tools in AutodeskG??????-??? AutoCAD software.
Create stunning 3D designs, speed documentation, and connect
with the cloud to collaborate on designs and access them
from your mobile device.
Installation:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Burn or mount with D-Tools & install.
Check Crack/install.txt on DVD1

Enjoy! 
روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?sh0tkc
http://www.gulfup.com/?gLcA7U
http://www.gulfup.com/?QturpZ
http://www.gulfup.com/?J9hT41
الكراك
http://www.gulfup.com/?PgmROc​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 يناير 2014)

Autodesk Autocad Architecture 2014 Service Pack 1 





روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?fn7tTY
http://www.gulfup.com/?yuOqwX
http://www.gulfup.com/?XLETl2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1W55z3
http://www.gulfup.com/?QbRaPU
http://www.gulfup.com/?BjcCEF​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (14 مارس 2014)

Autodesk AutoCAD 2015 FINAL (x86/x64





روابط التحميل
wiq6z.AC2015x64.part1
wiq6z.AC2015x64.part2
wiq6z.AC2015x64.part3
wiq6z.AC2015x64.part4
wiq6z.AC2015x86.part1
http://www.gulfup.com/?uHidNU
http://www.gulfup.com/?tZMg2m​


----------



## egyptsystem (14 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mimaaritto (2 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على المشاركة
نزلت من هنا اوتوكاد 2013 و لكن لا اعرف كيفية التنصيب 
ارجو المساعدة.........:87:


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
تمكنت من تنصيب اوتوكاد 2014 للنواة 32 لكنني لم اتمكن من تخليق الكراك فهل من شرح وافي من فضلكم؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (20 يونيو 2014)

Autodesk AutoCAD 2015 SP1 x86-x64 (AIO)






روابط التحميل
AutoCAD.part1
AutoCAD.part2
AutoCAD.part3
AutoCAD.part4
AutoCAD.part5
AutoCAD.part6​


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يونيو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> Autodesk AutoCAD 2015 SP1 x86-x64 (AIO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## arch.jehad (20 يونيو 2014)

ماذا عن اوتوكاد 2015 هل هو موجود مع ملفات الكراك ؟ 64 بت ؟


----------



## hulkload (21 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عباس المصري (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 أغسطس 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> AutoDesk AutoCad 2014 - x64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الرابط يعطي ان الصفحة غير موجودة


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 أغسطس 2014)

خد اى رابط copy وافتحه فى صفحة جديدة


----------



## arch.jehad (25 أغسطس 2014)

أخي أنا عندي اوتوكاد 2014 ؟ هل تنصحني بالانتقال ل 2015 ؟ لأني قرأت اضافة بعض الميزات الجميلة فيه وحدوث تغير جميل في واجهة البرنامج ؟ ممكن تزونا بروابط لتحميل الكاد 2015 لو سمحت ؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (1 أكتوبر 2014)

Autodesk AutoCAD 2015 SP2 SPDS Extension - ISO (Eng/Rus) 
SIZE :В 5.3GB
AutoCAD is a world leader in solutions for 2D- and 3D-design. As more graphic, 3D modeling to accelerate the design work and documentation, share models and develop new ideas. For thousands of AutoCAD available add-ins that can satisfy the needs of a wide range of clients.
روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?i5jBqD
http://www.gulfup.com/?4l9BIm
http://www.gulfup.com/?mRGEUO
http://www.gulfup.com/?Syxq8I
http://www.gulfup.com/?O2kqkQ
http://www.gulfup.com/?cJ4Ikn
http://www.gulfup.com/?6YpXdX
http://www.gulfup.com/?rtRFzm
http://www.gulfup.com/?lKSBe1
http://www.gulfup.com/?AFbUvQ
http://www.gulfup.com/?GzDoqm​


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (14 نوفمبر 2014)

النسخه دى فيها مشاكل


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (3 ديسمبر 2014)

Autodesk AutoCAD 2015 new version ​




روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?qKzKiH
http://www.gulfup.com/?248OPg
http://www.gulfup.com/?HwXKDS
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZTAFWr
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZNqsdo
http://www.gulfup.com/?IJ8f4q
http://www.gulfup.com/?nNRr9o​


----------



## bakhat (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fadell (9 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرًا مهندس عبد الحميد هل هذه النسخة تعمل على 64 ام هي 32 ولو أمكن نسخة 63 ولَك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hishamrony (11 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## najiahmed (29 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (1 يناير 2018)

شكرا جزيلا
اود الحصول على برنامج dds-cad وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------

